# Umgebungsvariablen lesen / setzen mit Perl



## maniii (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo, 

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man Umgebungsvariablen liest?

In PHP geht's recht leicht. Nämlich so:

(php - Beispiel zum Abfragen, ob der User angemeldet ist)
if (!isset ($partner_id"])) 
	{ 
	echo "Bitte anmelden!";
}

Ich muß die gleiche Abfrage in ein Perl - Programm einbauen.

aber wie....?


----------



## Micha2 (23. Juli 2005)

Hallo maniii,

auslesen geht ganz einfach mit Hilfe des ENV Hashes, z.B. um die Umgebungsvariable PATH auszugeben:


```
print $ENV{'PATH'};
```

Setzen weiss ich leider nicht. Habe zwar mal ausprobiert:


```
perl  -e 'system("Test=Ja; export Test;");'
```

bzw. 


```
perl  -e '$ENV{"Test"}=Wert;'
```

scheint aber auf der Shell nicht anzukommen.


----------



## renee (24. Juli 2005)

Das wird nur für den Perl-Prozess und die aktuelle Shell gesetzt!


----------

